# Rachei demais



## Liu.Ruo.Shui

Boa tarde!

Vi essa expressão: "rachei demais quando vi". O quê significa?

Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Provavelmente: rachei de rir= ri demasiadamente= rolei de rir.


----------



## amax

É regionalismo, se fala em algumas partes do Brasil, não no Rio, onde vivo.
Significa rir muito, "laugh out loud".
Também dizem "rachar de rir" ou " rachar o bico".


----------



## Alentugano

A título informativo, temos uma expressão em Portugal muito engraçada, que é "Partir o coco a rir!"


----------



## Liu.Ruo.Shui

Muito obrigada


----------



## amax

lembrei mais uma: "chorar de rir" .


----------



## englishmania

Alentugano said:


> A título informativo, temos uma expressão em Portugal muito engraçada, que é "Partir o coco a rir!"



O primeiro o lê-se ô_,_ só para não haver confusões.


----------



## Joca

amax said:


> lembrei mais uma: "chorar de rir" .


 
Também se diz *morrer de rir*, né?


----------



## Liu.Ruo.Shui

Kkkkkkk afinal, é quase tudo como em francês!

Existe "explodir de rir"?


----------



## englishmania

Não, não existe explodir de rir. 

Também se diz "Parti-me a rir". 
Gíria juvenil: grizei-me (todo/a)


----------



## Joca

Liu.Ruo.Shui said:


> Kkkkkkk afinal, é quase tudo como em francês!
> 
> Existe "explodir de rir"?


 
Sim, existe, mas não é muito comum.

Outras expressões que se ouvem por aí (no Brasil):

_cair na gargalhada, rir sem parar, rir até dizer chega..._

Edit: Contradisse a Englishmania. Será que em Portugal _ninguém (se) explode de rir_?


----------



## englishmania

Nunca tinha ouvido essa do _explodir de rir_.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Existe também:

_se escangalhar de rir
se dobrar de rir
cair no chão de tanto rir
rolar de rir
cair da cadeira de tanto rir
perder o fôlego de tanto rir_


----------



## uchi.m

chorei de rir(amax já pôs)
engasguei de tanto rir
me explodi em risos


----------



## marta12

Nós não usamos o de.

Escangalhei-me a rir.
Chorei a rir.


----------



## Istriano

_Me poquei de rir._


----------



## Vanda

Entre amigos mais íntimos com quem você tenha liberdade: fiz xixi nas calças de tanto rir.


----------



## englishmania

mijar-se (!) a rir


----------

